# I have an ugly dog



## willthedancer (Mar 2, 2017)

Made just special for this spindle job.




Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 2, 2017)

That looks top drawer to me, Will.  I have a bunch of lathe dogs, and every time I need to use one, none of them will fit without major modifications.  I end up just cobbling something together to do the job, and then put the pieces back with my cutoffs when I am done with it.  I stopped thinking about making a drive plate for the same reason.  I'm waiting for the job where I need to have one, and then only finishing  it enough to do that one job.  It will constantly be a work in progress, morphed to do each job.  I have a D1-4 mount and a plate for a dog driver, just waiting for the day...


----------



## FOMOGO (Mar 2, 2017)

Quote: 
*I have an ugly dog*

I think you may be looking at the wrong end.  Mike


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 2, 2017)

I wished I looked that good!

Daryl  -- Alias: Uglydog
MN


----------



## willthedancer (Mar 2, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> That looks top drawer to me, Will.  I have a bunch of lathe dogs, and every time I need to use one, none of them will fit without major modifications.  I end up just cobbling something together to do the job, and then put the pieces back with my cutoffs when I am done with it.  I stopped thinking about making a drive plate for the same reason.  I'm waiting for the job where I need to have one, and then only finishing  it enough to do that one job.  It will constantly be a work in progress, morphed to do each job.  I have a D1-4 mount and a plate for a dog driver, just waiting for the day...


If I kept that sort, my top drawer would tip the box over when I opened it.  

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Billh50 (Mar 3, 2017)

Doesn't matter how it looks as long as it works.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 9, 2017)

I can't even find a dog driver!  Of any size... but, took Bob's advice and turned down a dead center held in my three jaw for turning parts on centers.  The dog tooth , or is it the dog's tail??? hooks on the one of the jaws on the chuck and off we go!    (THANKS, BOB!)

Glenn


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 10, 2017)

Anything that can interact with a chuck jaw, back plate, face plate, or other rotating things that fit in the spindle can be a dog...  Anything you put between the spindle and the dog is a dog driver...  Think outside the box while you are looking at your cutoff bin and pile of smaller plates and bars.  We need shop sourced tooling candidates that can be put into use in the shortest time possible and work reliably -- nothing more.


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 10, 2017)

Right on Bob.  Back at the turn of the century, when turning to centers was common, dog drivers and dogs seemed to be a dime a dozen. I spent the better part of a year trying to find purpose made dog drivers for my Dalton and 12" Standard Modern.  Nada. Nothing.. 

finally found a 10" faceplate for the big lathe.  The slots are to narrow and short to hold the dog!  Worthless.  So now have to make up a fixture of some sort to bolt onto the plate, to attach the dog. If I ever can find the time to mess around with it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 10, 2017)

I have over a dozen nice quality old school dog drivers from small to large, obtained in old tool lots for cheap, and they have not been able to be used on any between centers job so far without substantially modifying them.  I went to my metal cutoff storage instead...  They sure look cool in my tool box, though!


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 10, 2017)

Glenn Brooks said:


> finally found a 10" faceplate for the big lathe. The slots are to narrow and short to hold the dog! Worthless. So now have to make up a fixture of some sort to bolt onto the plate, to attach the dog.


Face plates are considered to be sacrificial by opening slots, drilling holes, etc to fit the current job.  So far I have been unable to do that to mine, which is in new and pristine condition.  But, of course, that just makes it a wall hanger, not a tool...


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Mar 10, 2017)

Here's an interesting and nifty work holding for a dog.  I think it's called an adjustable arbor- maybe an expanding arbor.  The sleeve expands up the tapered arbor and holds the work piece. In this case a 2" shoulder I made to hold a grinding wheel into my new to me grinder.  I pressed in a silica bronze core and reamed to 3/4" size- just because this arbor thing is so cool to work with.


----------

